# Austin, TX - Jackson, Male, 9 years old, Owner losing her Home...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Please Help!*
*Forwarded From:** Patty Alexander [mailto[email protected]] *

**CONTACT IS HER FRIEND BRYAN:*
*[email protected] (at urban2realty.com)*
*AUSTIN, TX!! – SENIOR GERMAN SHEPHERD - OWNER LOSING HER HOME!! REALLY SAD STORY....DESPERATELY NEEDS HOME FOR HER DOG!!!*


Per Patty: 
*I SPOKE TO BRYAN AT LENGTH LAST NIGHT, AND THERE IS NO WAY THIS WOMAN CAN KEEP THIS DOG. SHE HATED TO SEE HIM GO TO A SHELTER SO BADLY SHE WAS GOING TO HAVE HIM EUTHANIZED!! I TOLD THEM TO LET ME TRY TO FIND HELP FIRST. *
**CONTACT IS HER FRIEND BRYAN, WHO WROTE ME THE EMAIL BELOW: **[email protected] (at urban2realty.com)*

*"Patty; *
*Thanks again for speaking with me last night. *
*Due to an unfortunate situation my friend must surrender her beloved German Shepherd of 9 years. She is in the midst of a financial hardship as well as losing her home. She is in her mid 60’s and this is by far her companion and best friend. She has no other options. She has a son with aspergers and a daughter who was murdered a few years ago. She has been dealt a tough hand at life. *
*I am trying my hardest to seek a home for her **German Shepherd** because I can't bear the thought of him having to be euthanized. **His name is Jackson, and he is 9 yrs old.*
*He has his vaccinations, and is neutered. He is friendly with other dogs when introduced in a comfortable setting. However, he is probably not good with cats, but neither is my miniature Dachshund. **HE is extremely well behaved and house trained.*
*I have attached photos of him for your review. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Please note that her eviction is taking place this week. Also, she will pay for all medications and food if we can find him a loving home!*
*Kind Regards,*
*Bryan Thomas | Agent "*


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Could temporary support be sought until she could find a place where she could keep him?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I hope this dog finds a home where she can visit him.


----------

